

Show HN: Prepaid Finder for cheaper Smartphone data - jfrumar
http://prepaidfinder.com/

======
dylz
You probably have a big list already , is it possible to make one for hotspot
SIMs? Like data / tethering only?

IIRC TMO and ATT both block tethering with DPI on phones and force you to get
a second SIM for it, so yeah

~~~
jfrumar
I have used both T-Mobile and Aio heavily, and tethered off of both of them
using various Android phones. Never had an issue.

T-Mobile's 5GB plan is a better way to setup a hotspot (with a stock Android
phone) than a lot of purpose-build hotspots.

